# Starting a DTG-centered business



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

How're you guys?

I'm interested in knowing how all of you are using your DTG Printers because I intend to start a business using these & I want to know how they are actually being used out in the real world. 

Plus, I think that everyone (especially the ones starting out, like me) would benefit from this.

Hope to hear from you guys soon..Thanks!


----------



## ohmanus (May 28, 2007)

How much does the DTG Printer cost and have you wash the tees yet?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are in Southern California then I would say don't try it, it won't work here. Otherwise it is a good plan.


----------



## dmt387 (May 12, 2007)

Sorry for the misunderstanding..

What I meant was how are these printers actually being used? 

Is it merely for novelty or actual production?
Is it in a mall or somewhere else?
Is it personal or for business?

And so on and so forth..Hope this clears everything up!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dmt387 said:


> What I meant was how are these printers actually being used?


I don't own a DTG printer, but the questions seem worth answering so I'll give it a shot. Maybe if I'm wrong people can come out of the woodwork to correct me 



dmt387 said:


> Is it merely for novelty or actual production?


Kind of inbetween - they're not good for medium or large production (100+ shirts), but they're used for more than just one off shirts. Some people do use them for large orders (50 and up up up), but they're ideally suited to orders in the 1-20 range.



dmt387 said:


> Is it in a mall or somewhere else?


People do both, but I'd speculate most mall kiosks are still using a heat press and inkjet transfers. DTG printers are common add-ons for other businesses (screenprinters, sign makers, embroiderers, etc.).



dmt387 said:


> Is it personal or for business?


Business. They're too expensive for personal use, and while some people use them to print their own clothing line, they're better used as a business tool to print orders for other people.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Kind of inbetween - they're not good for medium or large production (100+ shirts), but they're used for more than just one off shirts. Some people do use them for large orders (50 and up up up), but they're ideally suited to orders in the 1-20 range.



What are the bottlenecks in the system that make the process best suited for smaller production runs? Or is it more a matter of cost? Or both?

Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

AustinJeff said:


> What are the bottlenecks in the system that make the process best suited for smaller production runs? Or is it more a matter of cost? Or both?


Cost and time - you can screenprint a sizeable order quicker and cheaper than using a DTG printer. Due to setup costs screenprinting can't compete on low quantity orders, but it starts rapidly getting more competitive as the order quantity goes up (this applies more to darks than lights, DTG is far more competitive printing on lights).


----------

